
Physicists observe 'negative mass' - collinmanderson
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-39642992
======
collinmanderson
I'm skeptical.

~~~
gus_massa
The experiment is probably right, the problem is that the result is difficult
to explain in layman terms. I recently wrote a comment about this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14151679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14151679)

